# Easy to replace the window blind clips? See pics



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Maybe. I could not find repair parts when I looked for ours. Not even Amazon or on any internet web page.
You can try this - assemble the broken piece on an blank piece of corregated cardboard, the inside of a box will do, and shoot a closeup with your phone. Then try Google's Image Matching. You may be lucky.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Look for a store that deals with blinds and curtains.
A modern day thought came to mind, "print one". If not you, maybe someone else.

Bud


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

If the part that broke is the one that the slat hangs from, it would be called a "carrier hook". If you do a google search for "replacement carrier hook vertical blinds", you will have plenty of hits. Places like fixmyblinds.com or blindparts.com. Amazon too, and probably lots of others. If its the piece that slides in the track, that is the carrier, but that looks harder to replace. The replacement does not need to be exactly the same, just that it fits.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

No. It is not a DIY project. I probably would not attempt it.

The good news is: If you are the orginal retail purchaser of the custom blind, all the mfgs have a lifetime warranty on the headrails.


----------

